# He's 89 years old....



## Davey Jones (Jun 19, 2014)

for cripes sake,whatta gonna do? hang him? extradite him?
He should have been caught years ago.

*89-year-old Philadelphia man accused of war crimes as Nazi death-camp guard.*

*http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/18/us/nazi-charge-philadelphia-man/*


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 19, 2014)

I feel NO pity for how old he is now.


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2014)

When I was 17, I was the mother of two, and working to help support a family. So playing the innocent card doesn't wash we me. :wave:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2014)

You do the crime, you do the time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah. He's probably had a nice, pleasant life with a family and a safe place to live. The victims? What did they have?

He's being extradited because we have an agreement with Germany to help them when they are pursuing someone in the US who's been accused of a crime in Germany. I doubt that there's anything in that agreement that specifies "not older than..."

His age and health don't matter one iota. If he's convicted, fine; let him go to prison. No doubt he'll be treated much better there than the concentration camp victims were.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2014)

We've has similar situations over here.
The problem as I see it is finding enough living witnesses to conduct a fair trial.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

You play, you pay, regardless of age.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2014)

You're accused, you get a fair trial, regardless of age.


----------



## Sid (Jun 19, 2014)

I suspect a lot of this is political in nature. Some prosecuter is out to make their mark in history.

                As a guard was he much more than a prisoner himself?

                Did he have the option of walking away and refuse to obey orders?

                Did these killings take place willy nilly at the whim of the guards or were they organized and ordered by higher up?

                Weren't the officers who planned and gave the orders following orders?

                It seems this should have been settled a long time ago.


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2014)

Personally I lost many members of my family in the concentration camp.. I am talking of way over 35 members if not closer to 50 in total..
Yes it was many years ago, but don't tell me the incident still doesn't hurt...
They didn't have a chance at all, so why should someone that was involved have a chance ?????


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2014)

Because we are more civilised. I agree that there is no statute of limitations for war crimes but even a war criminal has the right to a fair trial. Especially a war criminal. Is he still fit to defend himself? These are important questions.


----------



## Justme (Jun 20, 2014)

He should face justice even if it is along time coming.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2014)

He was 20 years old when the war ended in 1945 which means he was a boy of 15 when it started. He was (I think) a guard on the trains and not an executioner. He has lived lawfully ever since the war. I would leave his judgement to God at this stage. He's hardly likely to survive extradition and trial in Germany. 

I'm reminded of Portia's speech in the Merchant of Venice.



> The quality of mercy is not strained.
> It droppeth as the gentle rain from heaven
> Upon the place beneath. It is twice blessed:
> It blesseth him that gives and him that takes.
> ...


Even though the Nazis were mercilous, I still think a more civilised society can afford to show it.
However, I guess the Germans are the ones in the driver's seat on this one. They are within their legal rights.


----------



## Justme (Jun 20, 2014)

The Nazis deserve NO mercy, however old they are!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2014)

Even the ones who recruited as mere boys towards the end of the war ?
What about the child soldiers of Africa ? They have committed some horrific crimes but we don't consider them monsters.
We can see that they are victims too.

I've had children and now grandchildren, and I can muster some compassion for such as these.
Justice must be served, but in some cases clemency is appropriate. 
Without hearing all the details, I can be open to that outcome in this case.


----------



## Justme (Jun 20, 2014)

He was 17 not a young boy!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 20, 2014)

He would have been recruited into the Hitler Youth as a young boy. It was not optional.
He would have been called up for active service. Again not optional.
His assignment wouldn't have been optional either. He could hardly refuse.
This 89 year old man could not have been one of the masterminds of the Final Solution.
This is not an Eichmann or a Hess that we are talking about.


----------



## Justme (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh well we will have to agree to disagree about this.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

Long ago and far away!   Old business!  What wrongs happening today... need righted?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes I agree, Meanderer, but the people still pursuing these old Nazis would see it differently. 
For them it is more personal. I can see their point of view but I see it a bit differently.


----------

